# x-factor archery



## dal15 (Jul 29, 2009)

thinking of strother vanquish or infinity closest dealed x-factor archery in jonesville. anyone have comments about this dealer good or bad and which bow for hunting. thanks


----------



## badjedi (Apr 30, 2008)

Great shop to work with. Top notch service. You won't be disappointed.


----------

